# VINTAGE YELLOW on an IMPERIAL



## mrburls (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's another one of two Brooks blanks I did today. Vintage yellow with inside of blanks painted bright yellow color. Tried a black background to show off pen alittle more. On an Imperial fountain pen. 

Thanks for looking, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow Keith, you're putting out some great pens. It's too bad those kits were on their way out as I was just getting in with pen turning. They're beautiful!


----------



## Finatic (Jun 26, 2011)

man, That's Class!! Nice Combination.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 26, 2011)

That's an awesome pen.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah very classy indeed! should sell for a pretty penny! Nice work by both of ya!


----------



## boxerman (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice pen. I would call it Lemon pie.


----------



## corian king (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice Pen! Great Work!!


----------



## EarlD (Jun 27, 2011)

boxerman said:


> Very nice pen. I would call it Lemon pie.



I thought the same thins when I saw it.  Funny how Jonathan makes so many blanks that look good enough to eat.

Keith, it's just beautiful!

Earl


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 27, 2011)

That is a great looking pen.  Very nice color combo...


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 27, 2011)

That's a beauty.


----------



## Bree (Jun 27, 2011)

KILLER pen.


----------



## jeff (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice addition to the front page.:biggrin:


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jun 29, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Wow Keith, you're putting out some great pens. It's too bad those kits were on their way out as I was just getting in with pen turning. They're beautiful!


 But we're glad you got into casting to make these and other gorgeous blanks. Beautiful blank, beautiful pen, and a wonderful job of turning.


----------



## le_skieur (Jun 29, 2011)

2 words: Oh Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 29, 2011)

Congrats on the front page, well deserved.


----------



## mrburls (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW :biggrin::biggrin: What a surprise when I turned on the computer tonight after coming home from work. I yelled down stairs to my wife and said I'm on the front page. She goes oh I forgot to tell you I saw that earlier. She says my head is big enough.  

You know thou it would'nt be there with out Jonathons blank on that kit. So I do owe a bit of thanks to him for creating the blank.

Thanks all for looking, Keith "mrburls"


----------



## el_d (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats Kieth it looks great.


----------



## wizard (Jun 30, 2011)

Keith, Congratulations on the front page! You and Jonathon did a great job. Doc


----------



## Dorno (Jun 30, 2011)

Keith Those pens look nothing but sensational. The colours look terific and you have done a great job.

Cheers   Ian


----------



## pensbydesign (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations on making the front page beautiful pen


----------



## fiferb (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful work by both of you! Congrats on the front page!


----------



## johncrane (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Keith! a big Congrats on making the front page, well deserved for sure.


----------



## MarkD (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats on the very much deserved front page!


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 30, 2011)

mrburls said:


> Here's another one of two Brooks blanks I did today. Vintage yellow with inside of blanks painted bright yellow color. Tried a black background to show off pen alittle more. On an Imperial fountain pen.
> 
> Thanks for looking, Keith "mrburls"


Hi Keith; Just for my clarification, Are you saying you painted the tubes black, and the black doesn't show through, but does show up the yellow more brilliant!
 
I'm having a difficult time understanding why the black painted tube doesn't show through. I've been wanting to try it but figured it was just another way of ruining a blank!!


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 30, 2011)

Mack C. said:


> mrburls said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another one of two Brooks blanks I did today. Vintage yellow with inside of blanks painted bright yellow color. Tried a black background to show off pen alittle more. On an Imperial fountain pen.
> ...



Mark it sounds like he is saying that he painted the inside of the blank Yellow and that he tried a black background for the picture in order to show off the Yellow. Not painted the inside Black. Just my interpretation.

Justin


----------



## Sam@CSUSA (Jun 30, 2011)

I like the blank.  It has a nice swirl to it!  Great job!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats Keith!


----------



## Mack C. (Jun 30, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> Mack C. said:
> 
> 
> > mrburls said:
> ...


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats on the Front Page, outstanding work.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Jul 8, 2011)

Keith,

Congrats on the Cover Photo.  Great looking pen.


----------



## rizaydog (Jul 8, 2011)

Great pen.  Very classy.


----------

